# Modulacion FSK



## evilmeli (Nov 13, 2010)

Hola :]
Estoy trabajando en un proyecto para modular una senial TTL de 1MHz con los PLL MC14046, pero no encuentro los valores adecuados de capacitores y resistencias para poder modular de 1Hz a 1Mhz. Alguien conoce metodos de diseno para lograr construir un modulador y demodulador con los 4046 que trabaje en ese rango de frecuencias?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 15, 2010)

evilmeli dijo:


> Hola :]
> Estoy trabajando en un proyecto para modular una senial TTL de 1MHz con los PLL MC14046, pero no encuentro los valores adecuados de capacitores y resistencias para poder modular de 1Hz a 1Mhz. Alguien conoce metodos de diseno para lograr construir un modulador y demodulador con los 4046 que trabaje en ese rango de frecuencias?



Me luce que no tienes muy claro lo que significa "Modulación FSK". Te sugiero que busques más info con el amigo google.

Saludos:


----------

